# calibrate = 1. διακριβώνω 2. βαθμονομώ | calibration = 1. διακρίβωση 2. βαθμονόμηση | recalibration = επαναδιακρίβωση



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Το μτβ. ρ. *calibrate* έχει τις ακόλουθες σημασίες στο χώρο της μηχανολογίας και των ηλεκτρονικών:
1. to determine, check, or rectify the graduation of (any instrument giving quantitative measurements) = *διακριβώνω*, _κν._ *καλιμπράρω*
2. to divide or mark with gradations, graduations, or other indexes of degree, quantity, etc., as on a thermometer, measuring cup, or the like = *βαθμονομώ*

Το Teleterm δίνει μόνο το _βαθμονομώ_ για το _calibrate_, αλλά αυτό είναι λάθος σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (στο _calibration_ δίνονται αμφότερες οι αποδόσεις). Τονίζω ότι η _διακρίβωση_ και η _βαθμονόμηση_ δεν ταυτίζονται εννοιολογικά· πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πράγματα. Είναι, επομένως, πολύ σημαντικό για το συγγραφέα, το μεταφραστή, τον επιμελητή να κατανοήσουν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο έννοιες και να τις αποδίδουν ορθά με τον κατά περίπτωση αντίστοιχο ελληνικό όρο. Και, δυστυχώς, τα λεξικά αποδεικνύονται ανεπαρκή στο να βοηθήσουν σε αυτό.

Το _βαθμονομώ_ απουσιάζει πλήρως από το ΛΚΝ — αλλά τουλάχιστον το ΛΝΕΓ (2006) παραθέτει το σωστό ορισμό: "διαιρώ σε βαθμούς την κλίμακα (οργάνου μέτρησης)". Όπως εύκολα αντιλαμβάνεστε, αυτή είναι μία διαδικασία που γίνεται από τον κατασκευαστή ενός οργάνου μέτρησης κατά τον σχεδιασμό ή την παραγωγή του. Από τη στιγμή που ένας τελικός χρήστης πάρει στα χέρια του ένα όργανο μέτρησης, αυτό είναι κατά κανόνα ήδη βαθμονομημένο, και το μόνο που πλέον απαιτείται είναι εκείνο που περιγράφει ο ορισμός (1) των _calibrate/calibration_: η πιστοποίηση, ο έλεγχος και η ρύθμιση της _ήδη υπάρχουσας_ (στο όργανο ή συσκευή) κλίμακας μέτρησης — με άλλα λόγια, η _διακρίβωση_ και _επαναδιακρίβωσή_ του.

Το _διακριβώνω_ υπάρχει και στο ΛΚΝ και στο ΛΝΕΓ (2006), αλλά μόνον με άλλες εννοιολογικές του όψεις: "εξακριβώνω κτ. ύστερα από ολόπλευρη και λεπτομερή έρευνα" (ΛΚΝ), "πιστοποιώ τη γνησιότητα ή την πλαστότητα ύστερα από αυστηρώς λεπτομερή έλεγχο ΣΥΝ εξακριβώνω" (ΛΝΕΓ). Για να βρούμε τη σύγχρονη έννοια του _διακριβώνω_ θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ένα παλιό λεξικό (π.χ. Δημητράκος):
*διακριβώ* (-όω) ΑΝ παριστώ τι ακριβώς. 2 Α εξετάζω τι μετά πλήρους ακριβείας 3 Α φέρω εις ακρίβειαν ή τελειότητα 4 Ν εξακριβώ Ουσ. *διακρίβωσις* -εως η, *διακριβωτήρ* -ήρος ο, *διακριβωτής* ο.

Είναι προφανές ότι η σημασία για την οποία μιλάμε εδώ (και που λείπει από τα σύγχρονα λεξικά μας) είναι η "φέρω εις ακρίβειαν ή τελειότητα". Για να μάθετε περισσότερα σχετικά με τη διακρίβωση, σας συστήνω τη σελίδα Διακρίβωση εξοπλισμού: απαίτηση των προτύπων για την ποιότητα. Επίσης, κάντε μια βόλτα και από την Υπηρεσία Διακριβώσεων (ΥΠΗΔ). Τέλος, γκουγκλεύοντας θα επιβεβαιώσετε κι εσείς ότι επικρατεί αρκετή σύγχυση σχετικά με το εναλλακτό ή μη των όρων _διακρίβωση_ και _βαθμονόμηση_, αλλά ελπίζω (ταπεινά) ότι το παρόν μικροπόνημα δεν αποτελεί ματαιοπόνημα, κι ότι θα σας βοηθήσει να ξεκαθαρίσετε τα πράγματα — τουλάχιστον εσείς στο μυαλό σας. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον και πολύ κατατοπιστικό ποστ. Εγώ για την πρώτη σημασία, είχα το ρυθμίζω/ρύθμιση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Το _ρυθμίζω_ αποδίδει κατά κανόνα το _adjust_, και (πέραν του ότι είναι γενικότερο, κι ίσως —κατά μία έννοια— και υπερώνυμο) αποτελεί διαδικασία που εκτελείται σε επίπεδο χρήστη, ενώ το _διακριβώνω_ περιγράφει διαδικασία που εκτελείται σε δεύτερο ή και τρίτο (εργοστασιακό) βαθμό συντήρησης (π.χ. τέτοιοι φορείς είναι η ΥΠΗΔ, η ΕΑΒ κλπ).

Τέλος, και με αφορμή υπότιτλο σειράς ο οποίος μου έδωσε την ιδέα για το παρόν νήμα, να επισημάνω ότι είναι λανθασμένη η χρήση τού _διαβαθμίζω_ στη θέση τού _βαθμονομώ_.


----------



## wings (Jul 16, 2008)

Ζαζ, το recalibration δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και «επαναβαθμονόμηση»; Θαρρώ πως το συνάντησα με την έννοια αυτή προ καιρού σε κάποιο κείμενο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ σε ποιο για να ψάξω και να σου πω τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Για να έχουμε κάπου _recalibration_ το οποίο να σημαίνει _επαναβαθμονόμηση_, θα πρέπει να πρόκειται για όργανο ή συσκευή ή άλλη διάταξη η οποία βαθμονομείται (φτου κι) απ' την αρχή κάθε φορά — και όχι για κάποια στην οποία ελέγχεται και επαναπιστοποιείται η ακρίβειά της (εκτελώντας και τυχόν διορθώσεις ή ρυθμίσεις στο βαθμό που χρειάζεται). Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχει τύχει να συναντήσω κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πιθανολογώ πως _ίσως_ να υπάρχει σε ad hoc διατάξεις μέτρησης κάποιων εργαστηρίων. Στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα πάντως των περιπτώσεων, η χρήση του όρου _βαθμονόμηση_ προέρχεται από αδυναμία αντίληψης της εννοιολογικής του διαφοράς σε σχέση με τον όρο _διακρίβωση_ — οπότε το _επανα-_ για απόδοση του _re-_ απλώς διαιωνίζει το λάθος. (Και, ναι, το κάνουν και μηχανικοί.)


----------



## wings (Jul 16, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Για να έχουμε κάπου _recalibration_ το οποίο να σημαίνει _επαναβαθμονόμηση_, θα πρέπει να πρόκειται για όργανο ή συσκευή ή άλλη διάταξη η οποία βαθμονομείται (φτου κι) απ' την αρχή κάθε φορά — και όχι για κάποια στην οποία ελέγχεται και επαναπιστοποιείται η ακρίβειά της (εκτελώντας και τυχόν διορθώσεις ή ρυθμίσεις στο βαθμό που χρειάζεται).



Ακριβώς για την περίπτωση αυτή πρόκειται, Ζαζ. Ευχαριστώ σας για την επιβεβαίωση.


----------



## Elena (Jul 16, 2008)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον -αν και δεν προλαβαίνω να τα διαβάσω όλα.
Μην ξεχνάς και το... καλιμπράρισμα. (Aν και αναρωτιέμαι αν αντιστοιχεί πάντα στο «calibration» κ.λπ.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Ήδη παρέθεσα το _καλιμπράρω_ ως κοινή (προφ.) απόδοση του _calibrate_ με τη σημασία "διακριβώνω". Επίσης: _καλιμπράρισμα = διακρίβωση_, _καλιμπραρισμένος = διακριβωμένος_, _ακαλιμπράριστος = αδιακρίβωτος_ (π.χ. έχει λήξει η διακρίβωσή του).

_Καλίμπρα_ καλείται η διάταξη η οποία μετρά τη δομική παραμόρφωση ενός αυτοκινήτου και επιτρέπει την επαναφορά του στα σωστά μέτρα (θα τη βρείτε στα φανοποιεία). Ωστόσο, ενίοτε προκύπτει σύγχυση όταν οι προαναφερθείσες λαϊκότροπες λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται για να αποδώσουν όρους που προκύπτουν από τα _calibre_ και _caliber_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> _Καλίμπρα_ καλείται η διάταξη η οποία μετρά τη δομική παραμόρφωση ενός αυτοκινήτου και επιτρέπει την επαναφορά του στα σωστά μέτρα (θα τη βρείτε στα φανοποιεία).


Για τις αποδόσεις της λέξεως _καλίμπρα_ συζητήσαμε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1667


----------



## Elsa (Feb 23, 2009)

Δηλαδή, (επειδή εγώ αργώ να καταλάβω) το _καλιμπράρισμα της οθόνης_ με την έννοια δηλαδή που χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και εδώ, δεν αποδίδεται με τη λέξη _ρύθμιση_;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2009)

Όχι, το _καλιμπράρισμα_ μίας οθόνης (ή ενός σαρωτή ή ενός εκτυπωτή), όπως και κάθε άλλης συσκευής που διαχειρίζεται το χρώμα, είναι η διαδικασία _διακρίβωσης_ της χρωματικής της ακρίβειας, όχι _ρύθμισης_ (ή, χειρότερα, _βαθμονόμησης_ που γράφουν ορισμένοι παρασυρμένοι από το Teleterm) των χρωμάτων της.

Η διάταξη καλιμπραρίσματος (ή χρωματικής διακρίβωσης) μίας οθόνης μάς διασφαλίζει ότι το κάθε Pantone λογουχάρη το βλέπουμε στην οθόνη μας ακριβώς όπως και είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Αν έχουμε επίσης διακριβώσει και τον έγχρωμο εκτυπωτή μας, τότε θα τυπωθεί και ακριβώς όπως είναι και στην πραγματικότητα. Κι αν έχουμε επίσης διακριβώσει το σαρωτή μας, μετά θα μπορέσουμε να το σκανάρουμε και να το δούμε ίδιο πάλι στην οθόνη μας (εννοείται με μικρές απώλειες, έτσι είναι η ζωή).

Τις οθόνες και κάθε άλλη συσκευή που διαχειρίζεται χρώμα τις διακριβώνουμε χρωματικά, τις καλιμπράρουμε κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο, διότι έχουμε ανάγκη μία πιστότητα απόδοσης των χρωματικών προτύπων και χρειαζόμαστε να διατηρούνται ενιαία και προβλέψιμα τα χρώματά μας ανεξάρτητα από το πού και πώς τα βλέπουμε, άσχετα από τη μέθοδο που ακολουθείται και την τεχνολογία που μεσολαβεί ώστε αυτά να γίνουν αντιληπτά από τα οπτικά μας όργανα.

Η _ρύθμιση_ μιας οθόνης είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό: εκεί το μόνο που μετρά για εμάς είναι η τέρψη των οφθαλμών μας με τα δικά μας προσωπικά κριτήρια, όχι η ακρίβεια και η πιστότητα. Το τι θερμοκρασία λευκού θα επιλέξουμε, το τι αντίθεση ή φωτεινότητα θέλουμε, το πόσο κορεσμένα τα ζητά τα χρώματα το αδηφάγο μάτι μας, το πόση όρεξη έχουμε να παίξουμε με τις καμπύλες γάμμα και άλλα ωραία είναι μεν ρυθμίσεις, αλλά κάλλιστα μπορούν να μην έχουν και καμία απολύτως σχέση με την επίτευξη και διατήρηση της πιστότητας στην απεικόνιση των χρωμάτων από την εν λόγω οθόνη ή όποια άλλη συσκευή.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 24, 2009)

Η αδυναμία μου να καταλάβω την διαφορά μεταξύ της _διακρίβωσης_ και της _ρύθμισης_ όσον αφορά το αποτέλεσμα στην εικόνα που βλέπει το αδηφάγο μάτι μου μετά από μια τόσο γλαφυρή και εμπεριστατωμένη εξήγηση, οφείλεται άραγε στην ηλικία, στα γονίδια ή στις κακές παρέες της παιδικής μου ηλικίας; 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως, θα το ξαναδιαβάσω μερικές φορές και ίσως το πιάσω...:)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2009)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι η διακρίβωση είναι αντικειμενική διαδικασία, ενώ η ρύθμιση υποκειμενική, έχει σχέση με τα γούστα μας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2009)

Το αποτέλεσμα της διακρίβωσης είναι πάντα και μοναχά ένα: η επίτευξη πιστής και ακριβούς απεικόνισης των χρωμάτων. Το αποτέλεσμα των ρυθμίσεων μπορεί από την άλλη να είναι οτιδήποτε: κάθε συνδυασμός που ικανοποιεί το μάτι μας. Με τη διακρίβωση είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να διασφαλίσουμε ότι τα χρώματα απεικονίζονται όπως ακριβώς είναι — με τη ρύθμιση δεν είμαστε. Μ' άλλα λόγια, είναι αυτό που λέει κι η Αλεξάνδρα παραπάνω.

Πήγαινε λοιπόν σε μία σελίδα όπου απεικονίζονται αποχρώσεις τού PMS (Pantone Matching System, χε χε), όπως λ.χ. εδώ: http://tocol.style-color.net/tocolcolor/ent293.php Δες μία τέτοια απόχρωση, έστω την PANTONE 18-3230 TPX (που αντιστοιχεί στο 8F6F89 τής HTML και αναλύεται σε 143/111/137 στο RGB). Μία καλιμπραρισμένη οθόνη θα δείχνει το PANTONE 18-3230 TPX ακριβώς όπως είναι και στην πραγματικότητα (όταν το δεις τυπωμένο απ' την Pantone). Αλλά ένας χρήστης που δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να διατηρεί διακριβωμένη την οθόνη του, μπορεί να παίξει με τις χρωματικές της ρυθμίσεις ώστε το τελικό οπτικό αποτέλεσμα να τον ευαρεστεί περισσότερο (εγώ π.χ. είμαι διαβόητος για το πόσο μπουκώνω τα χρώματα, δηλαδή τα κορεννύω σε ακραία επίπεδα).


----------



## Elsa (Feb 24, 2009)

Άρα μια καλιμπραρισμένη (διακριβωμένη) οθόνη είναι μια οθόνη ρυθμισμένη σύμφωνα με κάποια πρότυπα;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2009)

Μία καλιμπραρισμένη (χρωματικά διακριβωμένη) οθόνη είναι μία οθόνη ρυθμισμένη κατά τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να δείχνει τα χρώματα και τις αποχρώσεις τους ακριβώς όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Το τι πρότυπο/-α θα ακολουθηθεί/-ούν κατά τη διακρίβωση, σχετίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό με το πώς ορίζεται αυτή η προαναφερθείσα "πραγματικότητα". Αν λ.χ. το τελικό προϊόν θα τυπώνεται σε όφσετ, θέλουμε η οθόνη μας να δείχνει με ακρίβεια και πιστότητα τη χρωματική κλίμακα της Pantone.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, νομίζω οτι το κατάλαβα. :)


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 27, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Zazoula περισσότερο στην πρώτη του τοποθέτηση, όχι όμως τόσο και στην δεύτερη. Το καλιμπράρισμα μιας οθόνης ή κάποιου οπτικού συστήματος δεν είναι απλή ρύθμιση αλλά η διακρίβωση του σύμφωνα με κάποιο πρότυπο. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε πρότυπα αποδεκτά και καθορισμένα από την διεθνή επιτροπή φωτισμού (CIE) ή άλλους αρμόδιους φορείς. Για να γίνει ένα σωστό καλιμπράρισμα χρειάζεται ο απόλυτος έλεγχος και των εξωτερικών (περιβαλλοντικών) συνθηκών φωτισμού. Σε καμία όμως περίπτωση ένα άψογο καλιμπράρισμα δεν μπορεί να φέρει την άριστη πιστότητα στα χρώματα της εκτύπωσης σε σχέση με αυτά που απεικονίζονται στην οθόνη καθώς στις εκτυπώσεις χρησιμοποιείται η αφαιρετική μέθοδος ανάμιξης χρώματος (με βασικά χρώματα μελανιών τα C,M,Y,K) ενώ στις οθόνες χρησιμοποιείται η προσθετική μέθοδος ανάμιξης χρώματος (με βασικά χρώματα εκπεμπομένων ακτινοβολιών τα R,G,B). Επομένως η πιστότητα του χρώματος είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός και το διαφημιστικό slogan ''What you see is what you get'' μύθος. Με την χρήση των κατάλληλων προτύπων προσπαθούμε να έχουμε ένα εκτυπωτικό αποτέλεσμα που να έχει τις ελάχιστες αποκλίσεις με την εικόνα της οθόνης κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες παρατήρησης τόσο της οθόνης όσο και του παραγόμενου εντύπου. Η μέθοδος εκτύπωσης έχει και αυτή σημαντικό ρόλο αλλά μικρότερο από τις φωτιστικές συνθήκες παρατήρησης. Στις εκτυπώσεις ενδιαφερόμαστε κυρίως, εκτός από τα χρώματα της Pantone, και για την οπτική πυκνότητα ενός εκάστου των βασικών χρωμάτων (CMYK) και την ικανότητα των 3 έγχρωμων μελανιών από αυτά να παράγουν γκρί διαβαθμίσεις με την οπτική ανάμιξή τους σε ίσα ποσοστά το κάθε ένα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά, Tsigonias — το έθεσες άριστα (και κατανοητά), πράγμα που εγώ πιθανότατα δεν θα μπορούσα με τίποτα (και σίγουρα όχι τόσο καλά!) να κάνω. Για την ταξινόμηση των συσκευών που διαχειρίζονται το χρώμα σε κατηγορίες ανάλογα με τη μέθοδο που ακολουθεί καθεμία ώστε αυτό να απεικονιστεί, θεώρησα ότι θα εξέφευγε του σκοπού αυτού του νήματος, για αυτόν το λόγο άλλωστε και δεν επεκτάθηκα. Οφείλω όμως να επισημάνω σε οποίον αναγνώστη τού παρόντος ενδιαφέρεται σχετικά, πως έχει γίνει γόνιμη συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=26932.

Το ότι ζούμε σε έναν ατελή κόσμο, με διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις που καλούνται να καλύψουν διαφορετικές ανάγκες (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_model), με απώλειες που διαψεύδουν εξ ορισμού τον όποιον διαφημιστικό ισχυρισμό, το υπαινίχθηκα κι εγώ (αλλά πολύ απ' έξω απ' έξω).

Για τους σκοπούς του παρόντος νήματος, πάντως, σημασία έχει ότι _calibration = διακρίβωση_ | _βαθμονόμηση_, και _color calibration = χρωματική διακρίβωση_. Και, φυσικά, διακρίβωση χωρίς πρότυπο δεν νοείται (οπότε +1 και σ' αυτό από μένα). :)


----------



## aqua (Mar 29, 2010)

Μόλις επωφελήθηκα από αυτήν την ανάρτηση και είπα να εκφράσω τις ευχαριστίες μου. Να 'σαι καλά zazula!


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για να έχουμε κάπου _recalibration_ το οποίο να σημαίνει _επαναβαθμονόμηση_, θα πρέπει να πρόκειται για όργανο ή συσκευή ή άλλη διάταξη η οποία βαθμονομείται (φτου κι) απ' την αρχή κάθε φορά — και όχι για κάποια στην οποία ελέγχεται και επαναπιστοποιείται η ακρίβειά της (εκτελώντας και τυχόν διορθώσεις ή ρυθμίσεις στο βαθμό που χρειάζεται). Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχει τύχει να συναντήσω κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πιθανολογώ πως _ίσως_ να υπάρχει σε ad hoc διατάξεις μέτρησης κάποιων εργαστηρίων.


Σε πάρα πάρα πολλές διατάξεις, θα έλεγα , και ο φασματικός αναλυτής είναι το πρώτο μηχάνημα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό, που θέλει κάθε φορά καλιμπράρισμα πριν κάνεις μετρήσεις. Και δε φεύγεις από τη θέση σου ούτε μετακινείς τίποτα μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι μετρήσεις, όσο κι αν πάρουν . 
Και οι φωτοεκτυπωτές, φυσικά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 25, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι σ' αυτό το νήμα και σ' αυτά που ειπώθηκαν για τη ρύθμιση/διακρίβωση και το adjustment, γιατί μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο έχω και τους δύο όρους (βαθμονόμηση και διακρίβωση), όπου η βαθμονόμηση χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του "to divide or mark with gradations, graduations, or other indexes of degree, quantity, etc." και η διακρίβωση με την έννοια "to determine, check, or rectify the graduation of (any instrument giving quantitative measurements)".

Πέρα από το adjusting που μου δίνει το λεξικό της Siemens για τη διακρίβωση, υπάρχουν άλλες εναλλακτικές; Το calibration το έχει καπαρώσει η βαθμονόμηση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2010)

Πήρα την εξής απάντηση από κάποιον που χρησιμοποιεί κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά του αυτούς τους όρους:



 to divide or mark with gradations, graduations, or other indexes of degree, quantity, etc. = βαθμονόμηση. _Sometimes used interchangeably with "standardization", despite the fact that they are not synonymous._

 to determine, check, or rectify the graduation of (any instrument giving quantitative measurements = calibration = διακρίβωση


----------



## Ambrose (May 25, 2010)

Εγώ αυτό που ψάχνω είναι πώς θα πω στα Αγγλικά τους όρους βαθμονόμηση και διακρίβωση. Δυστυχώς, είναι χάος και σε όσα λεξικά κι αν έχω κοιτάξει οι όροι, ελληνικοί και αγγλικοί, χρησιμοποιούνται σαν να είναι συνώνυμα. Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό:

*standardisation* - the act of checking or adjusting (by comparison with a standard) the accuracy of a measuring instrument; "the thermometer needed calibration", δηλαδή αντιστοιχεί στη διακρίβωση (όπου διακρίβωση είναι σύγκριση με πρότυπο αναφοράς) και βαθμονόμηση=calibration;


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο έχω και τους δύο όρους (βαθμονόμηση και διακρίβωση), όπου η βαθμονόμηση χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του "to divide or mark with gradations, graduations, or other indexes of degree, quantity, etc." [...] Το calibration το έχει καπαρώσει η βαθμονόμηση.


Θα έβαζα το _graduation_ για τη βαθμονόμηση και το _calibration_ για τη διακρίβωση.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα έβαζα το _graduation_ για τη βαθμονόμηση και το _calibration_ για τη διακρίβωση.


Συμφωνώ, και με την ευκαιρία να παραθέσω επιπρόσθετες αποδόσεις (με πεδίο την τεχνολογία και τη χημεία) με αφορμή το _graduation_:

graduate = βαθμοθετώ, βαθμονομώ
graduated = βαθμονομημένος, βαθμοθετημένος
graduation = βαθμοθεσία


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2010)

Εγώ τελικά προτίμησα το standardisation για τη διακρίβωση και το calibration για τη βαθμονόμηση.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2010)

Ο λόγος που προσωπικά απόφυγα να βάλω το _standardisation / standardization_ στη διαδικασία επιλογής αποδόσεων είναι επειδή κι αυτό, όπως και το _caibration_, «πάσχει» από δισημία: Στο πεδίο τής τεχνολογίας σημαίνει επίσης και "προτυποποίηση || τυποποίηση" (συν μια ακόμη σημασία στο πεδίο τής αναλυτικής χημείας —"παρασκευή πρότυπου διαλύματος"—, που θα έκανε ακόμη δυσχερέστερη τη χρήση τής συγκεκριμένης λέξης εκεί).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

Από το Ορόγραμμα Νο. 104:

*Τι συμβαίνει με τον αγγλικό όρο **calibration**;*

Σε πολλούς τεχνικούς τομείς και ιδίως στις περιοχές Τυποποίηση, Μετρολογία, Δοκιμές συναντάται συχνά ο αγγλικός όρος *calibration*(ενός οργάνου μέτρησης). Η λέξη *calibration* εδώ κατασημαίνει *δύο* έννοιες, είναι δηλαδή στην πραγματικότητα *δύο* *όροι*. Ο ειδικός του σχετικού τομέα, που γνωρίζει και τις δύο έννοιες, καταλαβαίνει κάθε φορά για ποια έννοια πρόκειται· όταν, όμως, θελήσει να διακρίνει στα ελληνικά τις έννοιες πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει χωριστό όρο για την καθεμιά· όσο για έναν μεταφραστή μη ειδικό στον σχετικό τομέα, η απόδοση στα ελληνικά της λέξης *calibration* είναι συχνά «πονοκέφαλος».

Με αφορμή σχετική διαδικτυακή συζήτηση όπου διατυπώθηκε η απορία γιατί στη Βάση TELETERM η λέξη *calibration* σε άλλα λήμματα αποδίδεται ως *βαθμονόμηση* και σε άλλα ως *διακρίβωση**, η ΜΟΤΟ ενημέρωσε σχετικά το ΓΕΣΥ:*
Η *βαθμονόμηση* και η *διακρίβωση* δεν είναι συνώνυμα· αποδίδουν δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες που εμπλέκονται στους διάφορους όρους της TELETERM και δεν γίνεται να εναλλαγούν. *Όπου είναι **διακρίβωση** δεν μπορεί να μπει **βαθμονόμηση** και τανάπαλιν*. Η διαφορά των δύο εννοιών πρόχειρα μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως εξής:
*calibration* (πριν από κάθε μέτρηση) *βαθμονόμηση*
*calibration* (σε τακτά διαστήματα σε εργαστήριο) *διακρίβωση*​Οι ακριβείς ορισμοί των δύο εννοιών δίνονται στο Ελλληνικό Πρότυπο *ΕΛΟΤ 556.2* (για τον τομέα της Ακουστικής) και είναι οι εξής:
«*1.34 **Βαθμονόμηση* ενός μετρητικού οργάνου είναι η ρύθμιση που κάνει ο χειριστής του οργάνου πριν από μία μέτρηση για να εξασφαλίσει ορθότητα στην τιμή του μετρούμενου μεγέθους.

Συνήθως η *βαθμονόμηση* συμπεριλαμβάνει μέτρηση μιας πρότυπης τιμής του μεγέθους η οποία δίνεται από κάποια διάταξη (*βαθμονομητήρας*)

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ – Η *βαθμονόμηση* γίνεται σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή του οργάνου. Στην περίπτωση που το όργανο αναφέρεται ότι συμφωνεί με κάποιο Πρότυπο οι οδηγίες αυτές θα πρέπει να συμφωνούν απόλυτα με τις διαδικασίες *βαθμονόμησης* που καθορίζει το Πρότυπο.

*1.35 **Βαθμονομητήρας* είναι διάταξη ή συσκευή που δημιουργεί μια πρότυπη τιμή ενός μεγέθους και χρησιμεύει για τη *βαθμονόμηση* (1.34) των μετρητικών οργάνων με τα οποία μετριέται το υπόψη μέγεθος.

*1.36 **Διακρίβωση* ενός μετρητικού οργάνου είναι περιοδικός λεπτομερειακός έλεγχος και *βαθμονόμηση* (1.34) του οργάνου με τη χρήση πρότυπων οργάνων εξασφαλισμένης ορθότητας (1.28) και σταθερότητας.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 1 – Η *διακρίβωση* έχει διάφορες βαθμίδες, από τη *διακρίβωση* που γίνεται στο ίδιο το ενδιαφερόμενο εργαστήριο, όταν αυτό διαθέτει ορισμένα κατάλληλα πρότυπα όργανα, ως τη *διακρίβωση* που γίνεται με πρότυπα όργανα που έχουν εξαιρετικά υψηλή ορθότητα και σταθερότητα και που μπορεί να υπάρχουν σε ένα και μοναδικό εργαστήριο στον κόσμο.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 2 – Εκείνο που έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία είναι ότι η *διακρίβωση* ενός οργάνου πρέπει να γίνεται με όργανα *διακριβωμένα* από μια ψηλότερη βαθμίδα *διακρίβωσης*.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 3 – Η *διακρίβωση* των οργάνων ενός εργαστηρίου πρέπει να γίνεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και, σύμφωνα με το διεθνή πρότυπα, όχι μεγαλύτερα από δύο χρόνια.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 4 – Κάθε όργανο οφείλει να έχει πάνω του ετικέτα, όπου αναγράφεται η ημερομηνία της τελευταίας καθώς και η ημερομηνία της επόμενης *διακρίβωσής* του.»​


----------



## bpbp (Oct 7, 2016)

ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΒΩΣΗΣ | Σημασία – Απαιτήσεις - Χρήση | Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Μετρολογίας


----------

